# Lickey Hills Golf Course



## rob_golf1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Set in the heart of the picturesque Lickey Hills, Rednal, South Birmingham!

Has to be, by far one of the best municipal courses in the UK!

Has anybody else played there?


----------



## chris661 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! what a review


----------



## rob_golf1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha, sarcasm is definantly your strong point, you should give up golf and take that up instead!


----------



## chris661 (Aug 15, 2011)

I was trying to elicit more information!


----------



## RGDave (Aug 21, 2011)

Set in the heart of the picturesque Lickey Hills, Rednal, South Birmingham!

Has to be, by far one of the best municipal courses in the UK!

Has anybody else played there?  

Click to expand...

YES! Many years spent around that course. I even visited the other day to see what was what and most of the old crowd were still there in the members room. 

Great course, apparently being played in reverse again, like the old, old days.

I can do a review off the top of my head, except I doubt I can give any help as to the state of the greens!

I lived over the hill on Leach Green Lane.

Happy days.


----------



## RGDave (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't know - still no review 

Shall I do one? Is the O.P. coming back?

I'd hate to leave it open-ended after spending 1,000s or hours of my life at a golf course only for no-one to ever know about it.


----------



## PIng (Sep 8, 2011)

Lickey Hills was the first course I played and still one of my favourites. Set in woodland with superb views across the city. I wouldn't recommend carrying your clubs unless you're into mountaineering - the first 3 holes takes you to the highest point of the course but you need to take a breather before playing your shots. The front nine is very unforgiving and I usually wreck my card on the 2nd hole- a dogleg right with narrow fairways and overhanging trees. The 3rd fairway has a 30 degree slope, so no matter where you drive the ball you end up at the bottom of the slope!My favourite hole is the 6th, a par 4 which is longer than the following par 5. You can really wack the ball from the tee with little danger of losing it.

The course is generally in good condition for a municipal but because the public have right of way you have to put up with people wandering across the course. The dog walkers aren't such a problem, they tend to keep to the edges, but this year I've had to contend with families picnicing on the fairways, kids playing football and, worst of all, bored teenagers using the flags as javelins and damaging the greens!

I still love the place, but would probably recommend playing during the working day to avoid the above problems.


----------



## RGDave (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks PIng.

The layout of the Lickey Hills has been reversed since I was a member, with the front 9 I was used to becoming the back 9 as was historically the case.

The 2nd is indeed a tough hole, usually needing a solid drive and then possibly a small left-right second shot if your ball hasn't got far enough up the hole. The 3rd is on the side of the hill and the worst thing that can happen there is to come up a few yards short and end up back at the bottom of the hill. 

The 8th is a long-ish par 3 which causes all sorts of trouble in the summer. The 10th (the old 1st) is an immensely demanding hole, it was S.I. 1 and often wrecked a card before reaching the 2nd hole.

The other notable hole is the LONG par 3, now the 15th, I'm guessing. This is the best I can find. Sometimes playing near 250 yards, often landing short on the "temp" is the best way to make a par.







I LOVED playing here and would recommend joining the club, as the members are about the best bunch of lads I've ever met.

One of the oldest and finest municipals in the country. Never easy, despite being short-ish in places. Well worth a visit....just not a weekends in amongst either the member's times or the busy weekend rush.



Oh, and a view of the par 3 (4th?) from where I used to walk my dog. You can probably see my house in there as well!


----------



## rob_golf1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry about my disappearing act! I totally forgot about my original post here!

I must agree with you two guys that have played there! 

The 3rd is a particular nightmare, as you always know where your tee shot will end up (unless your Bubba!)

My favourite has to be the 9th, back down towards the pro shop! A nice big fairway, and a challenging second shot, with a nice drop behind the green! 

The 11th which plays to an a blind and elevated green, is surrounded by 4 bunkers which prove tricky to navigate around!


----------



## RGDave (Sep 16, 2011)

The 11th which plays to an a blind and elevated green, is surrounded by 4 bunkers which prove tricky to navigate around!
		
Click to expand...

One of the shortest par 4 holes I've played. Made many a birdie there with 5 iron, wedge over the bunker, but oh so easy to hit the wedge 2 yards short (trying to get underneath the pin) and take 5.


----------



## rob_golf1 (Sep 17, 2011)

The 11th which plays to an a blind and elevated green, is surrounded by 4 bunkers which prove tricky to navigate around!
		
Click to expand...

One of the shortest par 4 holes I've played. Made many a birdie there with 5 iron, wedge over the bunker, but oh so easy to hit the wedge 2 yards short (trying to get underneath the pin) and take 5.
		
Click to expand...

Nice little hole to be fair! The best approach to this hole I have seen was from my old man. He sliced his shot and the wind took it right off to the left. Luck must of been on his side, he had managed to take the trees out on the right, and had a straight line at the hole with no obstacles in his way. EASY BIRDIE, for him!!


----------



## PIng (Sep 18, 2011)

Usually, I don't have a problem with this hole - 3 wood off the tee (I'm not a big hitter), then pitch onto the green. How do you guys get on with the 16th - I don't see how I can hit the green in 2 when I can't see the flag after the first drive. Do you think this should be a par 5?


----------



## rob_golf1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Usually, I don't have a problem with this hole - 3 wood off the tee (I'm not a big hitter), then pitch onto the green. How do you guys get on with the 16th - I don't see how I can hit the green in 2 when I can't see the flag after the first drive. Do you think this should be a par 5?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I think the tee shot off this hole is particularly deceiving, as you think your ball is travelling quite far, and then it just drops and doesn't really run up the hill, your second shot is then a blind shot, but I usually find aiming for the trees that stand just behind the green, makes use for a good target to aim for!

Anybody fancy a game there sometime?


----------



## PIng (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Rob,

I'm always up for a game, but I've got a shoulder problem at the moment - I'll try swinging a club in the garden at the weekend and see how it goes. 
I'm only in my second season and have finally broken the 100 barrier, which I guess makes me a 28 handicapper, although I did score 82 at Boldmere a few weeks ago, which is a par 62, but it's very forgiving with no rough.
Driving is my biggest problem, I seem to have got rid of my appalling slice and replaced it with a push right, but it's not consistent.


----------



## RGDave (Sep 21, 2011)

How do you guys get on with the 16th - I don't see how I can hit the green in 2 when I can't see the flag after the first drive. Do you think this should be a par 5?
		
Click to expand...

The 16th is the old 7th? Long par 4, a little left to right?

It's tough because the drive is uphill and won't get great distance. I used to take the tiger line down the right a little and then fade a 3 wood almost at the corner of the wood/fence. In winter, it's near-impossible. In summer, you can take advantage of the downhill section just short of the green.

One for the big hitters really, especially off the back (medal) tees.


----------



## rob_golf1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Rob,

I'm always up for a game, but I've got a shoulder problem at the moment - I'll try swinging a club in the garden at the weekend and see how it goes. 
I'm only in my second season and have finally broken the 100 barrier, which I guess makes me a 28 handicapper, although I did score 82 at Boldmere a few weeks ago, which is a par 62, but it's very forgiving with no rough.
Driving is my biggest problem, I seem to have got rid of my appalling slice and replaced it with a push right, but it's not consistent.
		
Click to expand...


Mate it sounds like we are two peas in a pod!! Im exactly the same, pushing so hard to break that 90 mark! So I think we could be good company for eachother!!


----------



## rob_golf1 (Sep 22, 2011)

How do you guys get on with the 16th - I don't see how I can hit the green in 2 when I can't see the flag after the first drive. Do you think this should be a par 5?
		
Click to expand...

The 16th is the old 7th? Long par 4, a little left to right?

It's tough because the drive is uphill and won't get great distance. I used to take the tiger line down the right a little and then fade a 3 wood almost at the corner of the wood/fence. In winter, it's near-impossible. In summer, you can take advantage of the downhill section just short of the green.

One for the big hitters really, especially off the back (medal) tees.
		
Click to expand...

That's the one! I would definanlty give it to the big hitters, its also one for an accurate second shot too. 

The views from the 18th tee, are pretty special! Its worth that trek up that little ramp on the 17th!!


----------

